# Midnight Saugeyes



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well i wanted to try something different and ive always heard that saugeye bite better at night, so i loaded up my tackle and headed out to the stillwater for some saugeye fishing tonight. i decided to try a new not so public spot. i got to the creek around 11 pm and fished till 12:30 am. caught my first saugeye of the year at 11:55 a FAT 14 incher on a 2 inch sassy shad body in the standard shad color.  3 casts later at midnight exactly i hooked my second eye of the year a FAT 17 incher on the same sassy shad body  i didnt have another hit so i packed it up at 12:30 and headed home. it was really nice getting my first 2 fish of the year and it was really peaceful out. believe it or not it wasnt too cold either.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

way to go, i've done good on eyes at night before...do you think it was the location or the time? getting away from the cowds probably helped


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think it was the time of night actually, ive fished this same general location in the early am and evenings already with no luck. a guy told me to try it this morning around midnight, i thought he was crazy but hey it was warm out tonight so i figured id give it a try and it worked out ok.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

always good when a plan works out. do you think the fish are there during the day or are they moving in from a deeper area?


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

Having fished for saugers & saugeyes for a few years, I'd say the bite is definitely better at night. They tend to move close to shore around dusk, sometimes as near as few feet from the bank while hunting bait fish. From there they pretty much stay schooled together roaming the area feeding. You do catch them during the day, but they are light sensitive. I've always caught more on cloudy days, the bite slows down once the sun pops out or rises in the sky past dawn.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh there is a few in there during the day light hours and evening hours, ive heard of a few being caught in this area. not with any consistency though, one here and one there. im gonna try it again tonight if we dont get too much rain  might go out for an hour this morning.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

good job Brian, I have always thought about giving the night bite a try at Piedmont. I was really thinking the other day when the moon was almost full and sky ws clear.
bttmline


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good job Brian , good to hear you caught some saugeye.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the evening bite. I plan on doing some night trips for eyes here in the next few months.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go on the fish! Were you below the dam? I heard they were hitting there. I have not been able to get over there at night though with work and all


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished the stillwater this morning and didnt have a hit. i fished for about 1 1/2 hours, im beginning to think the night bite is the ticket right now. nope i havent fished the dam area at all, ive been wanting to fish out by 7up and havent made it over there yet. there is several areas im gonna try and get away from the crowds.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

congrats on the fish and thanks for the report.good luck out by the 7-up company i didnt do anygood the other day when i asked for the water levels.are you still allowed to fish out at 5 waters thanks for any info


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know about 5 waters ive never fished it because the one time i stopped in there and asked a guy told me no i wasnt allowed fishing there. however a day or two later i saw guys out there fishing where the river and creek comes together. so who knows ??? id love to fish it !!! i usually catch a few saugeyes out at 7up but not alot of them . ive caught some over 5 lbs out there but no numbers of fish.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going to have to give that night bite a chance to. i have been fishing logan for a while now burning the day with no luck. I hate night fishing how ever. it seems like if it can go wrong it will!


----------

